# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  الباشا

## ود من الله

*سمحت لجنة المنتخبات للباشا بمواصلة نشاطه بعد ان استمعت لدفوعاته 
*

----------


## سامرين

*لا كتر خيرها ولا بارك الله فيها.
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*المواقف التصادمية آتت أُكلها 
*

----------


## اسماعيل مخاوي

*حسب علمي ان الباشا قد سافر بالفعل الي الجابون صباح اليوم قبل اجتماع اللجنة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لم تسمح له الا بعد موافقته بالسفر مع المنتخب ثم النظر في امره لاحقا
برضو خطوة طيبة حتى لانفقد الباشا الموسم الجايي
*

----------


## محمد كمال الخضر

*الباشا فى قلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووبنا
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*الباشا
خلوق
ومهزب
ولم يركل قارورة
ولم يتلفظ
ولم 

*

----------


## nagimh

*الباشا
خلوق
ومهذب
*

----------

